# Retirement in Spain..



## TriciaA (2 mo ago)

My first post and would appreciate any information from members who are either residing in Spain or who are about to move to Spain, mainly Irish passport holders.

I'm now retired and live in the UK, born in Dublin Ireland and researching information on moving to Spain.

I'm planning on renting long-term to begin with. Possibly North of Alicante.
This way it'll give me an opportunity to decide on a location that will suit me.
I realise that any stay past 3 months, one has to apply for residency.

Questions..
Finances - Is there a sum of money that one must have, savings etc to show that you'll not be a financial burden on the Spanish system. If so, how much?

Pensions - UK pension+ Private pension.
Can these be paid directly from UK government pension service to a bank account in Spain?
I'm flying over to Alicante early March 2023 for a few weeks to hopefully view some rental properties (one bedroom apartments) it's only for myself so I don't need anything too big!
I intend to pay in advance monthly rent probably around 3 months advance payment.

I also realise that one does need a Spanish address+ plus utility bills in order to open a bank account.

I think that's all questions so far...
Any feedback/advice will be much appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

Tricia


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

The link below will explain everything but does not give the requirement for income, maybe the Spanish consulate nearest to you might be able to confirm the income requirements:






Residence - Acquiring residence - Residence - Citizens - Your rights and obligations in the EU - Tu espacio europeo - Punto de Acceso General


Right of residence of EU citizens and members of their families, and cases in which worker status is retained.




administracion.gob.es





Pension: The UK Retirement Pension can be paid directly into a Spanish bank account. Some private pension companies won't pay into any other account apart from a UK account. I have had my private pension paid into a "Wise" account which I transfer to my Spanish account each month. 

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The financial requirement for an EU citizen is usually calculated at 1 X IPREM which this year is around 7.000€,


----------



## TriciaA (2 mo ago)

Many thanks for all your replies, much appreciated 🙂


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Hold both passports, both Irish and British.

When you fly from UK to Spain, wave the Irish one and when you fly to the UK, wave the British one. That way you skip the queue for aliens, immigrants, outsiders etc. and fast track your way thru passport control.


----------



## TriciaA (2 mo ago)

dancingspider said:


> Hold both passports, both Irish and British.
> 
> When you fly from UK to Spain, wave the Irish one and when you fly to the UK, wave the British one. That way you skip the queue for aliens, immigrants, outsiders etc. and fast track your way thru passport control.


I would have never actually thought of using 2 passports


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

OK, so you lose one then you have a backup!

While you are at it make sure you get the passport and the passport card...

That is the belt and braces approach!


----------



## TriciaA (2 mo ago)

dancingspider said:


> OK, so you lose one then you have a backup!
> 
> While you are at it make sure you get the passport and the passport card...
> 
> That is the belt and braces approach!


Passport Card?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

dancingspider said:


> Hold both passports, both Irish and British.
> 
> When you fly from UK to Spain, wave the Irish one and when you fly to the UK, wave the British one. That way you skip the queue for aliens, immigrants, outsiders etc. and fast track your way thru passport control.


Exactly what I do


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

You may find that when EES comes in you won't be able to mix-n-match like that any more.


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

MataMata said:


> You may find that when EES comes in you won't be able to mix-n-match like that any more.


That would be speculation on your part.

ETIAS for travellers with multiple citizenships - ETIAS.COM

Nothing I have seen suggest you cannot wave the UK passport on exit from Spain and another EU passport on re-entry to Spain.

Do you have a reference that suggests it will not be possible to do this?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

dancingspider said:


> That would be speculation on your part.
> 
> ETIAS for travellers with multiple citizenships - ETIAS.COM
> 
> ...



Hola, 
If you don't use the same passport on the way out as you used on the way in, won't you appear to be an overstayer? You will come in and not officially left; therefore, the next time you come in the system should flag your passport? 

Davexf


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MataMata said:


> You may find that when EES comes in you won't be able to mix-n-match like that any more.


European Commission has recently stated that visa holders and residents in the Schengen area are outside the scope of EES and ETIAS, and there will be a system in place for such travellers to show their travel documents to a border official to facilitate entry or exit.
As for 'mixing' passports, a dual national with EU will naturally use EU passport for entry into or exit from Schengen zone, and they will also be outside the scope of EES and ETIAS.


----------



## TriciaA (2 mo ago)

davexf said:


> Hola,
> If you don't use the same passport on the way out as you used on the way in, won't you appear to be an overstayer? You will come in and not officially left; therefore, the next time you come in the system should flag your passport?
> 
> Davexf


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hola,
> If you don't use the same passport on the way out as you used on the way in, won't you appear to be an overstayer? You will come in and not officially left; therefore, the next time you come in the system should flag your passport?


If you are flagged up as a (possible) overstayer, just show your other passport to a border official which should clarify your situation. With EES and ETIAS, there will be a chance for you to explain yourself to an official before any penalty is imposed.


----------



## KVP (Apr 16, 2017)

Joppa said:


> If you are flagged up as a (possible) overstayer, just show your other passport to a border official which should clarify your situation. With EES and ETIAS, there will be a chance for you to explain yourself to an official before any penalty is imposed.



Enter and exit Spain on EU passport, enter and exit UK on British passport. Simples. You can't be flagged as over staying if you simply exit on the EU passport.

I've been doing this for years visiting Canada. All Canadian citizens MUST enter Canada on their Canadian passport. I use my Irish one to leave Ireland, then flash Canadian one on arrival to Canada. Leave on Canadian one and upon reaching Ireland, I whip out the Irish one to enter. Easy peasy


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

I stopped trying to leave Spain on my UK passport as they kept on trying to stamp it and then you get embroiled in a discussion about being resident here having to prove it and show them your little green residency card.

Regardless, you are free to show your UK passport entering the UK and for that matter leaving Spain. Upon return to Spain with an EU passport, you will go thru no issue and if you have a UK one they again your residency card should mean no issue and no stamps on passport.

Key points is you can mix and match as you want and I have not seen any point to a regulation either present or for the new controls which are to come into place that says you cannot do this in Spain or for that matter the UK. I don't think there is a requirement that you must show a UK passport when entering the UK, if you have dual nationality and two passports. If there is then I have been flaunting that rule for years.

Sometimes I just wave the passport I find first.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

dancingspider said:


> I don't think there is a requirement that you must show a UK passport when entering the UK, if you have dual nationality and two passports. If there is then I have been flaunting that rule for years.


No, there isn't. You can use any passport you like for entering UK, but of course you will be subject to the same rule that attaches to the sole holder of the said passport. So if you are a British and Nigerian passport holder and you show your Nigerian passport at Heathrow, they will expect to see a visa, further leave or indefinite leave.


----------



## Mallthus (4 d ago)

KVP said:


> All Canadian citizens MUST enter Canada on their Canadian passport.


Same for US passport holders…we’re obligated to use our US passports for entering the US. 

And amongst visa/residency/citizenship avenues my wife and I are looking at, one is Italian Citizenship (by descent) and my reading of the Italian regulations indicates that entry into Schengen must be with the Italian passport. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

